# Message Unable to connect to network  and then can't shut LR down



## KennyK (Jun 30, 2020)

I am a relatively new user to light room cloud on Windows 10 on the desktop v3.3.  

The problem is sometimes I get the message "Cloud Storage unable to connect to network". I get a blue circle going round and round in the middle of my screen. At that point if I try and shut down the application using the standard windows "X" in the upper right corner, that action is ignored. If I try to close the window using the task bar, that is ignored as well. The only way to get things working again is to reboot the computer. (40 years of computer experience and "Turn it off and on again" is still one of the most valuable ways to fix things "

LR itself still allows be to select menu options and move from screen to screen.

I also tried to make a mini report while waiting and it just seemed to just say gathering data for like "forever".

My connection to the network is fine, I can use my browser to get to things and so on so it only seems to be a problem for LR to connect and that's on an intermittent basis (I hate intermittent problems  )

I did notice a similar reported  problem with NAS drives but I am running on a new,  regular laptop and don't have any NAS drives

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 1, 2020)

Most of the reports are on a NAS but I've seen a few on 3.3 that aren't. Best solution right now might be to roll back to 3.2 and make sure you add your vote/comments on that bug report. The more people reporting the issue, the higher the priority it's given.


----------



## aomran229 (Jul 9, 2020)

KennyK said:


> I am a relatively new user to light room cloud on Windows 10 on the desktop v3.3.
> 
> The problem is sometimes I get the message "Cloud Storage unable to connect to network". I get a blue circle going round and round in the middle of my screen. At that point if I try and shut down the application using the standard windows "X" in the upper right corner, that action is ignored. If I try to close the window using the task bar, that is ignored as well. The only way to get things working again is to reboot the computer. (40 years of computer experience and "Turn it off and on again" is still one of the most valuable ways to fix things "
> 
> ...


Hi there,
Same problem since upgrading to LR CC 3.3 and it happens more than once a day, I had to Force Quit LR every time on my Mac. I have Contacted Adobe support agent and he told me its a sync problem, he move my lightroom library from Pictures to Desktop and he claimed this should solve my problem. since then, the problem keeps coming again everyday. I will take Victoria advice and roll back to 3.2.  I hope that would be easy.


----------

